
Show HN: SaaS Business Model Calculator - justusw
https://www.saasyoulater.com
======
dorianm
I would love to have a percent growth (e.g.: 10% more customers each month is
very different than 100 more customers each month)

~~~
justusw
Thank you for the feedback. I've added percent growths and I would like to
encourage you to try the tool again. Thanks!

~~~
dorianm
It's actually getting pretty accurate, nice!

------
justusw
Hi, the creator here.

I've been playing around with a lot of SaaS ideas in my head and needed a tool
that would allow me to play around with different pricing strategies. I hope
this tool will help someone on their journey to creating a SaaS company.

~~~
ericb
This thing is really awesome! Bookmarked!

Modeling growth acceleration (and number of net adds expected at n% growth)
would be very cool. I am also playing around with adding salaries and when,
not sure how to add it in this UI, but that's about the only other thing I try
and model at the moment.

------
rahimnathwani
Nice. A couple of thoughts:

\- Most businesses have fixed costs, like developer salaries.

\- Some products are paid for in arrears (e.g. 30/60 days after invoice)

\- Many SaaS businesses have multiple products with different characteristics.
You could allow people to add multiple products, each with LTV/CAC/churn etc.
If you're feeling ambitious you could even add a way to express 'x℅ of
customers using product A this month will upgrade to product B from next
month'. Like churn, but adding to a different income stream.

------
ThomPete
I would love if this could show a growth of customers in percentage too.

~~~
justusw
Yes, great suggestion! I've added it a couple of hours ago. Thanks!

~~~
ThomPete
just saw it great!

------
brianwawok
Hard part is LTV and churn are very hard to predict early. Extreme case
everyone's LTV at month 1 is 1 months fee.

------
thecannister
Hi, great tool! Boils down SaaS modeling to the key metrics that matter.

I'm not sure if you've thought of this / have it in the works, but a way of
saving a set of scenarios would be really nice :)

You could probably just store them using a permalink or something

